# Surefire Turbohead KT4 and Leef bodies



## zehnmm (May 19, 2007)

I need your counsel for my next fix.

I am contemplating getting a Leef C-M 2x18650 body. My plan is to use the SF KT4 turbohead and either a SF clickie or one of Leef's clickies, not yet purchased. Double check me on my plans to get a KT4 turbohead + Leef solution:

1. Buy the KT4 turbohead from SF for $178, which includes the MN15 and MN16 bulbs. I have not seen the KT4 offered for less over the past few months.
2. Buy SF M3T, which already includes the turbohead, plus clickie and MN16 bulb. SF retail price = $308. Do not see these much for sale on Ebay, B/S/T. 
3. Buy SF M4, which also includes the turbohead, clickie, MN61 bulb, retail = $330. Have seen these on Ebay for as low as about $220.
4. Buy SF M6, which includes the turbohead, retail = $399. Sometimes see these below $300.

I have several questions:
1. Am I right that the M3T, M4, and M6 all use the same KT4 turbohead?
2. In order for the KT4 to fit on a Leef C-M body, is there another SF part that goes between the body and the KT4? 

Thanks for your help! I have not owned the SF M-series products; hence, the questions.

Regards.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 19, 2007)

The KT4 is the same for all M3T, M4, M6
Yes, the KT4 should be fine on a Leef C-M body...


----------



## Strauss (May 19, 2007)

I say pick up the turbohead itself from Surefire, then buy the rest of your parts at lighthound. I am gonna put a vote in for the Leef McClicky, but let me be the first to tell you the black HA-III tailcap matches the HA Nat. body better than the Ha Nat. tailcap. I have that set-up(Nat. turbohead, nat. 2x18650 body, black tailcap) and LOVE it! 

If you strive more more lumens, you can pick yourself up an MN21 while you're at it. You will need unprotected to cells to power it properly, and I would suggest the same cells I bought for this set-up...the LG 2600mah high capacity cells. I bought them from batteryspace if I remember correctly. 

The MN21 would make for a great HOLA option with your set-up. The MN16 will put out ~425 lumens for 40min. while the MN21 will spew ~700 lumens for 15min....with output dropping during the run cycle. Both are very impressive...but that MN21 for the first 5min. is breathtaking


----------



## zehnmm (May 19, 2007)

Folks: Thanks for taking the time to educate me on this. Strauss: I like what you have done, and am seriously leaning toward the Leef body/clickie + KT4 as you have described. Before, I do, I will have to have a sale of my stuff to raise funds.

This light will serve as my primary go-to light with throw emphasis for tracking game in the dark, checking out our land at night, evening walks, and so forth. We live in the mountains in New Mexico where we have coyotes, mountain lions, and bears to deal with.

I do already have a Wolf-Eyes 100X Rattlesnake that has mainly served this purpose, along with other lights such as my TL-3, ROP, etc. But, as much as I like my 100X, I see my options more limited than the Leef+KT4 route. Lately have been using one of my two ROP's (one with 2x of AW's new Li-Ion Cs.) This is ok at certain times, but, I cannot 100% count on using this on longer wilderness treks and hunting trips.

Regards.


----------



## ar_wanton (May 19, 2007)

I bought a M3T off ebay. Here is one for $239

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUREFIRE-M3T-CB-TURBO-MILITARY-COMBAT-FLASHLIGHT-M3-NEW_W0QQitemZ170112550633QQihZ007QQcategoryZ395QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If I were you, I would wait for the C cell leef bodies. More runtime and the ability to safely power the MN 21.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165252


----------



## Aepoc (May 20, 2007)

The leaf clickies definitely have a nice feel and look. Wouldn't mind one for my seouled KT-1. I just have the stock 9P momentary tailcap on it now.


----------



## zehnmm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks to the responses, particularly to Strauss, after I get the funds, I am leaning to:

1. Leef 2x18650 C-M body (Lighthound)
2. Leef black clickie (Lighthound)
3. KT4 turbohead (SF; comes with MN15 and MN16 bulbs)

Later, might get yet-to-be released Leef 2xLi-ion C body with M head. I have some AW Li-Ion C's currently being used in an ROP 2C body. Also might get one of FMs sockets to hold a lamp such as the WA1111. I have run my ROP on 2x C's with the WA1111.

Probably will buy some other SF bulbs, too; moreover, when LF bulbs come out, probably will get a few of those too. 

Another thing is that I like the 2x18650 (i.e., 4xCR123) body. I could use 3xCR123's and a dummy 123 in the 4 cell Leef body to run 9V bulbs out in the woods, if need be. Strategy would be to first use protected li-ion 18650s (or even 17670s) and then fall back to 123s for a backup solution.


----------



## Strauss (May 20, 2007)

I am on the list for the Leef C-cell bodies. I am gonna be picking up a 2-cell set-up exclusively for my MN21 set-up. Should be a bit brighter, and have closer to 30min. of runtime. For now though, this 2x18650 MN21 set-up rocks! I will try to get some pics of my set-up, along with some beamshots...keep in mind I have the KT2 turbohead, not the KT4.

*Edit* Here are a couple pics of my Surefire C-series family....I will start a new thread with beamshots later.






From top to bottom: KT2/MN21/Leefbody 2x18650/Leef McClicky, L5/Leef McClicky, KL1-McR20-UCL-SSC P4/Leef 1x18650/L5 tailcap, C3/cell extender/2x17670's/LF EO-9


----------



## defusion (May 20, 2007)

god, that C3 looks awfull.

But i can see why you say the black tailcap looks better on the leefbody.


----------



## Strauss (May 20, 2007)

defusion said:


> god, that C3 looks awfull.


 
Yeah, it's not the best looking light  It's my surefire "parts" light....a bunch of extra stuff laying around that I assembled to make another light. Gotta love the Surefire legos! For looking as bad as it does(which I think doesn't look "awfull"), it sure is a performer


----------



## Aepoc (May 20, 2007)

Good pics man


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 1, 2007)

Just out of curiosity are the SF KT1, KT2 and KT4 the same physical size? 

And can the MN15,MN16,MN20 & MN21 be installed in the above turbo heads?

Which Turbohead can be installed to an M2 body? Thanks in advance.


----------



## falconz (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes Jumpstat,

All the lamps you mentioned can be fitted into the turboheads you mentioned.
The only question is on what sort of battery configuration you run them.

KT-1 and KT-2 are basically identical except they come with different lamps, N1 and N2 respectively, and they can both fit into the M2.

KT-4 (for M3T,M4,M6) is very slightly bigger to house the shock isolation.


----------



## bagman (Jun 3, 2007)

Zehnnm - I have been running a Leaf 2 x 18650 body with a KT4/MN16 for about 3 months now as my long range light at work. With 2 of AW's 18650's it is a superb light, very bright with good throw. My only complaint it that the grooves in the body are uncomfortable on the fingers in a combat cigar type grip.


----------



## zehnmm (Jun 3, 2007)

bagman: Thanks for sharing your experience! What kinds of runtimes are you getting with the MN16?


----------



## bagman (Jun 3, 2007)

zehnmm said:


> bagman: Thanks for sharing your experience! What kinds of runtimes are you getting with the MN16?



I dont honestly know, it only gets used for a few seconds/minutes at a time and I take the batteries out at the end of the shift and recharge them at home. I keep a spare set in my stab vest pocket but have never had to replace them during a shift.


----------



## Strauss (Jun 3, 2007)

I use the MN16 as my low output lamp in my 2x18650 set-up. If I remember correctly, you should get ~45min of burn time with the MN16 on a pair of high capacity 18650's. And with freshly charged cells, I see ~450 lumens out the front! After running the light for 10-15min, output will settle down in the 375-400 lumen range. The MN16 is one of my favorite bulbs


----------



## cy (Jun 3, 2007)

get an M6 and be done! 

look for one on B/S/T when it gets back up.


----------



## skalomax (Jun 4, 2007)

Strauss said:


> I am on the list for the Leef C-cell bodies. I am gonna be picking up a 2-cell set-up exclusively for my MN21 set-up. Should be a bit brighter, and have closer to 30min. of runtime. For now though, this 2x18650 MN21 set-up rocks! I will try to get some pics of my set-up, along with some beamshots...keep in mind I have the KT2 turbohead, not the KT4.
> 
> *Edit* Here are a couple pics of my Surefire C-series family....I will start a new thread with beamshots later.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know HA NAT and HA BK can look so good!

Thanks


----------



## mooman (Jun 13, 2007)

I finally got all the parts for this setup running on a MN16! Love it, love it, love it...except...I am using Pila 600P cells and have to double click to get light. I know this is probably from the protection circuit. Will protected AW 18650 cells or newer Pila cells work on a single click?:thinking:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 13, 2007)

I was trying to figure out what to do as well and ended up just getting all the parts separately. KT4, SW-01, Leef 3x18650 C/M, and FM MN converter running a WA1166 bulb. It was originally going to be a LED host but I like the incan so much I think I'll leave it alone.







-LT


----------



## nzgunnie (Jun 13, 2007)

mooman said:


> I finally got all the parts for this setup running on a MN16! Love it, love it, love it...except...I am using Pila 600P cells and have to double click to get light. I know this is probably from the protection circuit. Will protected AW 18650 cells or newer Pila cells work on a single click?:thinking:


 
I am running a MN16 in a KT-2 on a leef 2x18650, and using AWs protected cells. Lights first time, no need to double click.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm running an MN16 in a SF lego (6P+LeefDapter+2 extenders+KT4) on AW 17670 cells, and it lights up in a single click. I get 34 minutes of runtime before the protection kicks in. 

In fact, 2 AW 17500 cells also power this bulb without double clicking, but that's above the 2C limit for these cells...

Now, if Leef would only hurry up with those C-size bodies...


----------



## Tessaiga (Jun 16, 2007)

OK.. the more I read the more confused I become.. :mecry:

The KT4 will fit on a M head body, YES?

The KT1 and KT2 will fit on a C head body, but not a M head body, YES?

And all 3 can run ANY of the SF MN series types of LA, YES?

As an aside, the conventional M3 bezel will fit a C or M head????


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe this will help: Surefire Conversion Kits

-LT


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jun 18, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> OK.. the more I read the more confused I become.. :mecry:
> 
> The KT4 will fit on a M head body, YES?
> 
> ...



Yes.

Yes.

Yes, except for the "short" LAs meant for regular - non-turbo- M3, such as MN10 and MN11.

The conventional M3 bezel will only fit the M body - if you want to use it on a C body, you'd need a LeefDapter.


----------

